# Hedgehog and a ****atiel



## 58785 (Jan 19, 2014)

So I'm not sure if there are any bird owners who own hedgehogs at the same time out there, but if there are I need some help. I already own a hedgehog which I keep in my room, but I'm also wanting to get a ****atiel which would also have to be in my room. The main thing I'm worried about is maybe my ****atiel getting sick from my Hedgehog. While my Hedgehog is from a reputable breeder, so it has nothing wrong with it that I know of, I'm still afraid the bacteria from my hedgehog might affect it. Any suggestions? I'm thinking if I just clean all of my hedgehogs cage daily it won't be that much of a problem. 

I'm mostly just worried because with any bird they recommend keeping sanitary conditions, and it can be easy for them to get bad bacteria from anything. Then again I can't help but to think about the fact that we people have to be careful around birds too (like not feeding them food out of your mouth and washing your hands is also recommended before playing with them), because we too can also get them sick (especially if you have a cold or other sickness). So I'd like to think it's no more worse than me being around it.

Sorry for my rambling.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi.. i also keep hedgehogs and a ****atiel along with an owl and a crow. I'd be more worried about your hedgehog catching something from your bird than the other way around. Remember that birds can transmit communicable diseases to humans whereas hedgehogs cannot.


----------



## MightyMichelle (Jan 13, 2014)

There's always that danger with introducing a new animal into a house. Maybe keep the two in separate rooms and slowly integrate them together if that is an option.
I once brought my hedgie to my parent's place for Christmas, and they have a small conure parrot. My hedgie was sniffing out of curiosity and the parrot almost bit her in the nose in offense. Haha... they must be supervised.


----------



## rubydissolution (Feb 24, 2014)

I know this thread is about a month old but, I recently introduced a hedgehog to my household and I already owned two ****atiels. The birds are a little too curious about the hedgie but other than that all is well. I would recommend keeping them in separate rooms as well, simply because the two pets are like night and day. ****atiels are wide awake and noisy during the day and sleep at night, whereas the hedgie sleep all day and is awake and running the night away. So, the birds may disturb the hedgie and the hedgie might disturb the birds. I feel like the risk is greater for the birds than the hedgie here though. A scared ****atiel is more likely to fly around their cage in a panic and hurt themselves. The last thing you want is the hedgie to make a midnight noise and your bird to bust a blood feather during it's panic. A busted blood feather or toe nail could lead to bleeding to death. It's not fun...of course then you panic. 

On a side note, unless you are a morning person I do not recommend ever keeping a bird in a bedroom. They rise and shine and make tons and tons of noise. Sleeping in will never happen lol!


----------

